# Bonita, CA - White Pigeon



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was found in zip code 91977. 
I'm a WHITE
PIGEON.
I'm in the South shelter.
I entered the shelter on 10/12/2007 5:00:00 PM.

My ID number is A1184105, 
My necktag number is S314, and 
My kennel number is SHUT.

Please contact:
South Shelter
5821 Sweetwater Road
Bonita, CA 91902-2219
619.263.7741

xposted Oct. 13, 2007
http://tinyurl.com/25gwce


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

This phone number gave me the same recording the last one did. It is also closed though. I will call first thing tomorrow. Arround what time do they normally open?


----------

